# Breeding mudskippers



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

My friend is thinking of getting mudskippers, not sure which species, but I'm wondering how everyone attempts to breed them. Apparantly they're notoriously hard to breed in captivity. Has anyone had any luck?

On a side note, I used to think they were amphibians. You may throw bricks at will!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

What has Will done to deserve this?Harry


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Some experts...


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

htf666 said:


> What has Will done to deserve this?Harry





Cranwelli said:


> Some experts...


 not sure what either of these comments mean? :hmm:

not kept mudskippers before myself but i have never heard of them being spawned before

your friend will find this an interesting read: Blog: A world first mudskipper spawning? | Practical Fishkeeping magazine

just because it hasn't been done before doesn't mean you should give up on it; though it might be frustrating and put him off (although i imagine mudskippers are entertaining enough even if they don't spawn for him)

i'm sure there's at least a couple of peeps on here who keep them though and will be abe to give you a bit more detailed info

: victory:


----------

